# Peeing Inside



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

The oddest thing just happened. I will be checking with the vet, but since it's a weekend, I wanted to check here first. I feel like there is such a huge amount of collective wisdom here.

Oso just peed in the house. And it wasn't a lift the leg and pee, but a trot through the living room while peeing a steady stream, make his way over to the bed while continuing peeing all over everything. He is almost five years old. He rings a bell to tell us he has to go potty usually and when he doesn't do that, he stares at us to let us know. Fairly obvious. Since potty training has never had a single accident and while outside, pauses to pee. 

I was immediately worried about him, but he went outside, went #2 and started doing zoomies. He seems fine now. He was a little frisky before hand with his dog bed. 

Anyone heard of anything like this before?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Rings a bell to let you know he has to go potty".....there you have it, folks...Vizsla.

I'd suspect a UTI here, especially if he continues to have these before you can get to the vet. As an aside, try to collect some so the vet has a sample to test.


----------

